# A few new pics



## Leigh (Sep 21, 2011)

The sun was too inviting to pass up so I grabbed the camera. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

oh my! what great photos! and a beautiful bird!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

How the heck do you take pictures like that? There amazing!


----------



## Leigh (Sep 21, 2011)

Sun, nikon. D40 camera and just playing around until I get what I want which is usually hit or miss. I am not very good.


----------



## BethanyLou (Sep 22, 2011)

Beautiful. Woah.. Looks kinda like Shadow  I love the mohawk!!! And the almost black eyes... So cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Leigh said:


> Sun, nikon. D40 camera and just playing around until I get what I want which is usually hit or miss. I am not very good.


Not very good! Your perfect!


----------



## Leigh (Sep 21, 2011)

*Blush* Thank you. Sadly there are usually more bad, blurry, etc pics than there are good ones.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

What a sweetheart


----------



## Leigh (Sep 21, 2011)

From these pics can you tell if he's a white face pearl or a white face pearl pied? Also what's the color difference between a normal white face and a cinnamon white face? His chest is alot lighter than his wing feathers.


----------



## Angie W (Sep 3, 2011)

Awesome pics! Very beautiful bird!


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

awesome pics, beautiful bird.


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

he is beautiful and so cute on the pics x


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

WOW. 
Amazing photos, and amazing cockatiel, he's absolutely stunning!


----------



## AiSell (Jan 22, 2008)

How strange, funny and incredibly beautiful !!


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

Great pix! I love them!


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

awwwww i want one just like yours


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!  I wish I knew how to do that stuff!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

what fantastic pics...a little cutie patootie!!


----------

